# vip222 stuck on "starting up"



## dishxpert

All of a sudden my 222 receiver wont make it pass "starting up" message. Have had it for about 18 months. Its an "owned" receiver. 

Is this from the surface a h/w or s/w issue? What can i try to bypass this message?


----------



## P Smith

Disconnect power cord and reconnect it in couple minutes. Make cold reboot.


----------



## dishxpert

Ive tried rebooting by unplugging multiple times without luck. Thanks however for your suggestion.


----------



## P Smith

Could be either, most likely HW - not sure if you have schematics and tool [scope, DMM] to check HW.


----------



## newsman

I've had this problem on a 222. Nothing worked. I called DN, and they took it in (mine was/is owned), and replaced it w/ a refurbished one. That was a couple years ago. So far, so good.


----------

